# bombing a growroom



## sundancer245 (Sep 21, 2009)

am setting up a 9x14 bedroom as a growroom and want to bomb it before painting and setting up, is there a particular bomb type that is best for the type of pests that would bother plants? or just any type of rodent bomb..any tips appreciated!


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 22, 2009)

i have bombed my closet before for gnats. baught the stuff from hydro store. really strong, cant remember the name.   what kinda rodents do you have in there?


----------



## sundancer245 (Sep 23, 2009)

nothing specific, just figured it would be a wise thing to do before setting up the grow room, just not sure if there are bombs specific to the type of pests that would bother plants or if a general type bomb will be enough


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 23, 2009)

REAL-KILL 2. Look for the active ingredient: trelomethrin .01%. Kills all, especially my nemesi the spider mites. Taker ez, bud.


----------



## sundancer245 (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks for the tip, where would i find it? ran a search for the product and the active ingrediant both and didnt come up with anything, i am in michigan so not sure if its local to you in your area, appreciate the help!


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 23, 2009)

An attain bomb

hXXp://www.hydroempire.com/store/product_info.php/cPath/11/products_id/178


change xx to tt


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 23, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> thanks for the tip, where would i find it? ran a search for the product and the active ingrediant both and didnt come up with anything, i am in michigan so not sure if its local to you in your area, appreciate the help!



I've always gotten it at Home De Pot. I'll try to find a link.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 23, 2009)

i like to use 5 grams of aluminum powder and 7 grams of potasium perchlorate....and about 15 inches of cannon fuse.....jk..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 23, 2009)

seriously,.. dont use that....unless your infested with evil flying monkeys


----------



## sundancer245 (Sep 24, 2009)

lmao puff monkey thats great! maybe i should just use a couple pounds of c4?   get rid of all the pests that way even the pesty kids! lol jk  thanks alot for the info folks, i have a home depot 7greeneyes, i will check there, also thanks for the link NorCalHal!


----------



## sundancer245 (Sep 29, 2009)

another q....can these foggers be used once the grow is in progress? or would the plants need to be moved out to fogg the room....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 6, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> another q....can these foggers be used once the grow is in progress? or would the plants need to be moved out to fogg the room....



With the specific Skunk strain we would put them down on the floor under the jungle canopy and let them blow up onto the plants. It had no effect on the plants except lil burn spots of where the mites dyed and stuck to the plant but we'd just spritz them with water and follow up every 3 daze until the fogger 6 pack was gone.

Now, I don't about yer plants but the Skunk were just fine from it.


----------



## AcesUp (Nov 6, 2009)

Please only use pesticides when needed. There is no reason to fumigate if no insects are present. This is like wiping your butt before you take a dump.


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 6, 2009)

Put the pesticides down and walk away--anything that has any sort of residual effect is poisonous to you as well.  The EPA asigns a "Mammalian Toxicity" quotient to all pesticides that get a government label.  They do this for a good reason: they feed it to rats until the rats summarily die then multiply it times 1000--and that's your mammallian toxicity number.  

Use Neem or, at worst, use pyrethrins or pyrethrums which are extracts of chrysanthinums (sp?).  But never treat your mature buds--and ultimately your lungs--with pesticides.  

I'm not a pedigreed pesticidian, but I did pretend to be one on payday with the Department of Agriculture for a few years.


----------



## AcesUp (Nov 6, 2009)

pesticidian

Is that really a word?


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 7, 2009)

AcesUp said:
			
		

> pesticidian
> 
> Is that really a word?


 
No, but I have legal literary license and a good poker face.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 7, 2009)

i have a praying mantas in my grow area shes getting big so shes doing her job  saw her whip a spiders butt one day


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 9, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> i have a praying mantas in my grow area shes getting big so shes doing her job  saw her whip a spiders butt one day



Goooooooo Mantis! lol I love the natural pesticidal treatment. KUdos, buddy!


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 10, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> i have a praying mantas in my grow area shes getting big so shes doing her job  saw her whip a spiders butt one day


 
Now, that's a major pesticidian.


----------

